# Pictorial:  Getting up from the Guard



## Aaron Little (Feb 27, 2005)

I have put together a pictorial on one way to get up from the guard. You can find it at the link below.

Pictorial: Getting up from the Guard


----------



## grappling_mandala (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice pictorial on the technical stand from a closed guard! Do you guys do any gi work? 

Dave Copeland
Beaverton SBGi


----------



## Bod (Feb 28, 2005)

Interesting. Makes me want to take up some no-Gi grappling.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the great pictorial.  Exactly what I needed.


----------



## Jaymeister (Feb 28, 2005)

I like the idea of pictorials... Great for explaining techniques for newbies. Good work


----------



## masherdong (Mar 1, 2005)

Pretty cool slideshow!  I understood it now I must go and practice it.


----------



## SammyB57 (Mar 1, 2005)

I see you have my icon. There is only one way to settle this. A fight to the death. %-} 


*ATTACKS WITH NINJA STARS!*


----------



## JDenz (Mar 12, 2005)

you forgot the soccer kick at the end


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank you, Aaron!  As always, your material is top-notch and very useful!!  Keep them coming!

 - Ceicei


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 12, 2005)

Question for clean-up:

In the 2nd to the last frame, I would expect the opponent to try to hook the left leg with his free right arm, while stepping up and towards you with his unchecked left foot. Additionally, posting your arm stiffly to the head seems like an invite for him to slip it and sieze the extended forearam, and perhaps even sit-thru to get one of his legs around it for a grapevine arm-bar (if not just to hook your shins to slow your rearward momentum). 

So...If he's staying sticky, how do you disengage? Is there a modificaion that allows you to flatten him out first, ostensibly making it harder for him to follow? (i.e., slide the right foot from it's check position at the left hip, down to the knee (blade of foot along the mat; palm of foot over top of knee), and pop it away from you so his leg is forced into hip extension?

Looking forward to reply,

Dave


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2005)

Very good indeed. Part of me wonders however about making your opponent release their grip on your clothes. I'm applying real-life-street-type fighting methods/thinking here. Plus how about someone who outweighs you by about oh, 75-100 lbs?  I'm a skinny little cuss, 145 lbs soaking wet. I've been grappled before and had to apply all kinds of things to get that 245 lb sucker off of me. Pressure points, ear-rips and whatever else, when conventional methods didn't work. 
I'm at a point where I want to get the sucker off of me but this time cause as little damage to him as possible. I still feel that my mind is my greatest weapon and should be able to talk the guy outta whatever he's mad about. 
Realistically this is not always possible. Not even 10% of the time, I know. Thus I have to be like a po-ed cat in a wet burlap bag. 
But I like the methodology of your slideshow. Makes me think of the axiom "with a big enough lever you can move the world.


----------

